# Intralipids - Hope for couples crushed by IVF failures



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

It's a couple of months old but don't think it was ever posted, my Dad cut it out and saved it for me.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/advice/miriam/2011/01/25/hope-for-couples-crushed-by-ivf-failures-115875-22873762/

The stats make pretty impressive reading too.

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Great, thanks forposting this, it's really useful to those of us going down the immune path.  I just got my immune test results back but unfortunately for me they show intralipids don't work in my case & I'd have to go for the (MUCH more expensive) IVIG instead.


----------

